# New pokemon 5th generation!



## Josh (Jun 11, 2010)

All from Pokebeach.com
http://pokebeach.com/

The white Pokemon is named Chiramii (チラーミィ). It is the Chinchilla Pokemon, a Normal-type. Its abilities are Cute Charm or Technician and it knows a new movie called "Sweep Slap," which hits the opponent multiple times. It is 0.4m tall and 5.8kg in weight.
The pink Pokemon is named Mun'na (ムンナ). It is the Dream Eater Pokemon, a Psychic-type, and has Forewarn and Synchronize as its abilities. A new attack it knows is "Telekinesis," which makes the opponent float in the air. It is 0.6m tall and 23.3kg in weight.
The mechanical Pokemon below is the Gear Pokemon, appropriately named Gear (ギアル). It is a Steel-type and its ability is either "Plus" or "Minus." It has a new attack called "Gear Saucer," which you can see it using i below - it attacks the opponent multiple times with both of its gears. It is 0.3m tall and weighs 21.0kg.
Mamepato (マメパト) is the Baby Pidgeon Pokemon and is a Normal / Flying type. Its abilities are either "Pidgeon Breast" or "Super Luck." In a screenshot below, Mijumaru tries to lower its Defense, but it doesn't work because of one of Mamepato's abilities prevents it. It is 0.3m tall and weighs 2.1kg.
Hihidaruma (ヒヒダルマ) is the Flaming Pokemon, a Fire-type. Its ability is "Encourage." It is 1.3m tall and weighs 92.9kg.
Shimama (シママ) is the Charged Pokemon, Electric, and has "Lightningrod" or "Motor Drive" as its abilities. It has a new attack called "Wild Volt," which does a lot of damage but also hurts the user. It is 0.8m tall and 29.8kg.
Meguroko (メグロコ) is the Desert Crocodile Pokemon, a Ground / Dark type. Its abilities are Intimidate and "Earthquake Spiral," the latter of which raises its Attack stat when it knocks out a Pokemon.
The professor of Isshu is female and named Professor Araragi, as you can see below. She presents a Chiramii to the player in the "World of Pokemon" intro at the start of the game. The rumors we posted yesterday may also be true too, since Professor Araragi's name was among them (some of the rumors have actually been circulating since April, including her name).
There is some sort of new in-game connection device called the C Gear. It has "various connection capabilities," though we do not know what that means at this time. To the left of its screenshot below, the magazine says, "What's this screen!?... It looks like a new wireless feature was added!"
There is a new feature called Random Match, which you can access from the Global Terminal inside Pokemon Centers. It says that you can play freely with people from all over the country in random match mode and that in spring 2011 foreign players will join. It then says that you can work together over the internet by uploading your save file for Black and White to play that way (?!).
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">









</div>

Legendary in action.
<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">




</div>

Discuss.


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 11, 2010)

This is awesome. Except for the zebra thing and the gear thing.


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 11, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jun 11 2010, 09:47:21 AM]This is awesome. Except for the zebra thing and the gear thing.


I love the gear thing, it reminds me of magnemite xD

The dark/ground type sounds and looks awesome too.


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 11, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't forget the fire gorilla thing.


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 11, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jun 11 2010, 09:57:12 AM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the most stupid looking pokemon I've ever seen.


----------



## Kyel (Jun 11, 2010)

Why


----------



## smasher (Jun 11, 2010)

Jeez isnt there like over 500 poke mans now?


----------



## Rocker32703 (Jun 11, 2010)

Yup, there is.

The only one I don't like is the Fire gorilla thing. It's face is too big and... weird. xD


----------



## Tyler (Jun 11, 2010)

_Topic Moved: Nintendo DS._


----------



## Horus (Jun 11, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed,


Let's bur- Let's drown it.


----------



## muffun (Jun 11, 2010)

Croc is win.

And the pink Mun'na blob thing looks like a Drowzee pre-evo, I'm just sayin'.


----------



## bittermeat (Jun 11, 2010)

I see some type of potential in this generation, I guess.
Loads better than the 4th generation in my opinion. More appealing.


----------



## Trundle (Jun 11, 2010)

'Tis quite cool.
Except the gorilla. I hate the gorilla.


----------



## Jas0n (Jun 11, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Croc is win.
> 
> And the pink Mun'na blob thing looks like a Drowzee pre-evo, I'm just sayin'.


Drowzee pre-evo.. with flowers on the sides of it? Lolno.


----------



## Trundle (Jun 11, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nou


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jun 11, 2010)

Pink bubble gum with flowers on it? WTF..


----------



## muffun (Jun 11, 2010)

Jas0n said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dunno, they're both based of tapirs and both Psychic types. Herpderp


----------



## Trundle (Jun 11, 2010)

Stupid gorilla be stupid.


----------



## SilentHopes (Jun 11, 2010)

....I'm not very impressed with 5th gen. They're obviously running out of ideas, because half of everything they make, makes no sense.

An electric type crocodile.
Two gears, named gear. (Original)


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 11, 2010)

Rorato said:
			
		

> ....I'm not very impressed with 5th gen. They're obviously running out of ideas, because half of everything they make, makes no sense.
> 
> An electric type crocodile.
> Two gears, named gear. (Original)


>a brown thing
>when it evolves it becomes three brown things

>a magnet thing
>when it evolves it becomes three magnet things

>sludge thing
>when it evolves it become a bigger sludge thing

Etc.


----------



## DevilGopher (Jun 11, 2010)

And these totally arent rip offs of the other geneation pokemon.  I mean, compare, seriously.  That giraffe thing looks a lot like girafferig.  =/


----------



## Erica (Jun 11, 2010)

Wow, a pigeon pokemon . :/


----------



## Hub12 (Jun 11, 2010)

These sure aren't overused.


----------



## Shiny Star (Jun 11, 2010)

I know that this is going to be awesome!


----------



## muffun (Jun 11, 2010)

Megamannt125 said:
			
		

> Rorato said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't forget

>Pokeball with a face
>When it evolves it becomes an upside down Pokeball with a face.


----------



## Megamannt125 (Jun 11, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Generation I is the least original of any Pokemon game.


----------



## Gnome (Jun 11, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Megamannt125 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you do realize it represents positive and negative charges, not pokeballs.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 11, 2010)

I love the pigeon one! It's awesome! XD


----------



## muffun (Jun 11, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No they're not.




			
				Bulbapedia said:
			
		

> It seems to be based upon the concept of a living Pok


----------



## ShiningJPS (Jun 11, 2010)

I want Mamepato :3


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 11, 2010)

Theese look relatively cool.


----------



## John102 (Jun 11, 2010)

<3 Pokemon


----------



## Jake (Jun 11, 2010)

I hate that fat pink thing.


----------



## MrCrazyDavis (Jun 12, 2010)

I want the pig, zebra and crocodile. The gorilla just looks weird.


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 12, 2010)

I like the sand crocodile :3


----------



## Jake (Jun 12, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 12, 2010)

Gears is the only cool-looking one.


----------



## SockHead (Jun 12, 2010)

Zebra one is my favorite! I hope it evolves, unlike its brother girafarig.


----------



## Entei Slider (Jun 12, 2010)

SockHeadx4 said:
			
		

> Zebra one is my favorite! I hope it evolves, unlike its brother girafarig.


5 bucks says it's the pre-evo of girafarig.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 12, 2010)

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> SockHeadx4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I doubt it, they don't really look that much alike at all. Plus, why would a pure Electric-Type Pok


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 13, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> K.K.Slider said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jake (Jun 13, 2010)

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> SockHeadx4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fixed.

Also I doubt it. 'Cause of what Tye said. And a Zebra wouldn't evolve into a Giraffe. And also there are very few Johto Pokemon which don't evolve (I think about 10) so I don't think Nintendo would make any Johto Pokemon have evolutions.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 13, 2010)

I do, however, believe that Munna is in some way related to Drowzee and Hypno. I assume a pre-evolution, but perhaps a female-only one?


----------



## Jake (Jun 13, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> I do, however, believe that Munna is in some way related to Drowzee and Hypno. I assume a pre-evolution, but perhaps a female-only one?


But why would something Pink evolve into Something Yellow and brown..


----------



## Marcus (Jun 13, 2010)

Munna and the gorilla thing look stupid. The Gears look cool, the thing that looks like Plusle is ok and the bird is ok.

Not convinced.


----------



## random guy (Jun 13, 2010)

Great another pidgey pidgeon why can't they make it anther type of bird like Johto and Hoenn had and maybe make it pure flying.


----------



## Entei Slider (Jun 13, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> K.K.Slider said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 13, 2010)

The new health/stat bars look cool.


----------



## Jake (Jun 13, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> The new health/stat bars look cool.


Never noticed them.

But now that you bring it up they do look rather good.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 13, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are far weirder evolutions in Pok


----------



## Jake (Jun 13, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 13, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jake (Jun 13, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 13, 2010)

You guys are missing the main point here. If this is a pok


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 13, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> You guys are missing the main point here. If this is a pok


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 13, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jake (Jun 13, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 13, 2010)

Jake. said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 13, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> > You guys are missing the main point here. If this is a pok


----------



## Jake (Jun 13, 2010)

But it's extremely obese..


----------



## Entei Slider (Jun 13, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jake (Jun 13, 2010)

K.K.Slider said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was thinking into Pachirisu. But I don't think it will anymore.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 13, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 13, 2010)

Hating the Chansey Easter egg *censored.2.0*.


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 16, 2010)

Gogglegator is the man. I love all these new Pokemon. 

I didn't have much faith in the 5th gen after the slight disappoint that was the 4th gen, but these are all actually pretty cool. The chinchilla will definitely be the Rattata/Bidoof of this gen.


----------



## SockHead (Jun 16, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Josh (Jun 20, 2010)

Oh yeah, I saw some news a few days a go (I think).
Tauros (I think that's how you spell the name) will have another evolution form called "Minotauros".
It's been said on Pokebeach, Although they have no idea if it's true.


----------



## Turbo Tails (Jun 22, 2010)

I love the black legendary, it's so menacing looking 
I also like the chinchilla, but hopefully it has an evolution (Unlike patcharsu)


----------



## Zex (Jun 22, 2010)

sweet


----------

